# Cigar stubs for garden compost?



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone do this? Good idea or bad?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I see no reason it shouldn't be a good thing. Or just start dropping them into a bucket of water and make an organic pesticide.


----------



## Saltmarsh (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been dropping them under my orange tree, hope it doesn't effect taste of the fruit. Lol


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

It depends on how you are going to use the compost. For example, I wouldn't use it in a vegetable garden with tomatoes as tomatoes are prone to a mosaic virus , similar to tobacco mosaic virus. When planting tomato seedlings, it is recommended that the handler refrains from smoking for this reason. The virus can live in dead plants for a long time. 

I wouldn't risk it personally but to each their own. I lost a bunch of plants to disease two years ago so maybe I am paranoid.


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

Bernardini said:


> It depends on how you are going to use the compost. For example, I wouldn't use it in a vegetable garden with tomatoes as tomatoes are prone to a mosaic virus , similar to tobacco mosaic virus. When planting tomato seedlings, it is recommended that the handler refrains from smoking for this reason. The virus can live in dead plants for a long time.
> 
> I wouldn't risk it personally but to each their own. I lost a bunch of plants to disease two years ago so maybe I am paranoid.


I thought you would end up with a tomacco plant. Just like Homer Simpson in year 11 show #5 .


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

Pink Floyd Fan said:


> I thought you would end up with a tomacco plant. Just like Homer Simpson in year 11 show #5 .


Lol, love Tommaco! "This one taste like grandma!"


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Good point @Bernardini. I've put one or two butts in flower pots but think now I will refrain from even doing that. Thanks @Mashie, too, for raising the question. TCB.



Bernardini said:


> It depends on how you are going to use the compost. For example, I wouldn't use it in a vegetable garden with tomatoes as tomatoes are prone to a mosaic virus , similar to tobacco mosaic virus. When planting tomato seedlings, it is recommended that the handler refrains from smoking for this reason. The virus can live in dead plants for a long time.
> 
> I wouldn't risk it personally but to each their own. I lost a bunch of plants to disease two years ago so maybe I am paranoid.


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone know how long it takes the cigar stub to disintegrate if left out in the elements?


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Pink Floyd Fan said:


> I thought you would end up with a tomacco plant. Just like Homer Simpson in year 11 show #5 .


THIS!!!


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

kcviper said:


> Anyone know how long it takes the cigar stub to disintegrate if left out in the elements?


Dunno, I've seen some lurking around for a couple weeks even in dampish weather and all they do is swell and crack the wrapper. No idea how long before they become plant food. They tend to vanish after a while...

Wonder if worms get poisoned by nicotine or you could compost them, maybe. Then again probably not. Ash is supposedly good for plants in the right dose - just means you have to smoke as much as possible of the cigar!


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

I've used them for about a decade now. When I was in an apartment and had peppers on my front porch in containers, I'd unroll the butt and place the leaves in. I had no problems with that, so I'd have to say it works OK.


----------



## Keeper01 (Mar 1, 2014)

:rofl:


----------



## Laptime61 (Mar 12, 2014)

If I had a garden i would try it, dont see why it would hurt anything...


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

My English ivy loves cigar butts and tea leaves


----------



## Skeat5353 (Mar 15, 2014)

Too many chemicals.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

After priming was done, people would chop the stalks up and spread them on the yard. If you do, you better have good blades on your mower. Grass loves it. I want to say high in nitrogen, but don't quote me. Ask The Google.


----------

